# Been a while...



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

It's been a crazy spring and summer with little time to turn or carve. Somehow, keeping the business afloat took precedence. I did manage to make a couple of these perch swimmers for our annual trip to the Adirondack Mountains where the pike and bass were most appreciative. 

It's out of poplar, about 6" long, unweighted. Planning to try making some a bit bigger and painting them in a makeral pattern or the fall striper run.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

very pretty bait and those colors should be VERY productive!

Nice!


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice job, is the bottom lighter or the same color as the side?


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

MMMMUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMM very nice natural colours 'Plugman', I like it.pete


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

The belly is sort of an off white, with a touch of tranparent orange under the chin and at the tail. I would have liked to have the white come up the sides a bit more but I got a bit heavy handed with fogging the scale pattern.


----------

